# Weight loss with Weight Watchers with Type 1 diabetes



## Clare Sheldon (Nov 25, 2015)

I have been successfully losing weight with Weight Watchers for the past 5 months - I have lost over 4 stones!  The problem is, I get the impression that this is really a bit too successful - I shouldn't really be losing weight quite as rapidly as this!  I have Type 1 diabetes, and I was wondering if part of the reason that I am losing weight more quickly than is recommended is due to my being diabetic - I have to admit, my blood sugar control hasn't exactly been great these last few weeks!  (Actually, that is another issue - how are you supposed to adjust your insulin doses according to your weight loss - I am finding that quite a struggle!)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Clare, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? If your levels are on the high side it would suggest that you don't have enough insulin, and this can cause your body to try and find other sources of energy, since it can't use blood sugar if there isn't enough insulin. It therefore uses fat tissue and muscle tissue instead. Whilst it might sound like a good idea, it's really not as this can damage your body and potentially make you very ill  Presumably you are trying to lose weight to become healthier, so it's not really helping you achieve that.

What insulin do you use?


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2015)

T1 & T2 are a lot different. T1 if you are out of control you tend to lose weight. Its a bit mad but true. Good luck


----------

